# How many in a packet?



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm trying to work out the economics (waste of time I know!) of various soft plastics V hard body lures and would like to know how many plastics come in the bulk tubs?

I realise it depends on the size of the tub, the size of the lure and the brand but take the 450g tubs of Gulp with 4" jerk shads for example, do they work out at $1 a pop, 10c a pop? Anyone got any idea?

I've been using up numerous old packets I've had here for years and I'm starting to wonder whether I just stick to the hbs instead. Can't believe how many times I need to change the tails after single strikes and that's without hooking a fish. Throw in the jigheads @ $1 a throw and I'm wondering. $20 a pop starts to sound cheap for the good ole bombers considering they'll keep catching fish until you catch a snag or an unstoppable.


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

Absolutely no idea on cost sorry, but I dread to think what all the half used packs of plastics kicking around my place are worth....Also have heaps of HB's that have been used only a couple of times sitting around doing nothing too.

I do like the gulp alive tubs though and although I've heard people say don't mix different gulps and colours etc I just throw them all in the a couple of different containers and keep topping them up with fresh tails from packets. I do try to keep some sort of order and arrange them to be specific for particular species. Some of my tubs are a bit like a lucky dip as I've completely lost track of whats been put in them over the years, but it is certainly the best way to keep gulps and not have them dry our or even go mouldy.


----------



## premium (Nov 23, 2011)

RE: Gulp Alive Tubs... can you get the Liquid Stuff by itself?? 
I bought a Plano Tub For SPs, but as you say its hard to keep them in good nick without heaps of liquid to keep them fresh.


----------



## damo83 (Apr 27, 2011)

premium said:


> RE: Gulp Alive Tubs... can you get the Liquid Stuff by itself??
> I bought a Plano Tub For SPs, but as you say its hard to keep them in good nick without heaps of liquid to keep them fresh.


I've recently been through the same with the Plano tub and you can get the Gulp Juice by itself but I could only find it at BCF and it was about $30 for a bottle so instead I went to Big W and bought a tub of Gulps in juice for $20. That filled a small Plano tub with juice and left enough in the Gulp tub to keep the remaining tails fresh.


----------



## premium (Nov 23, 2011)

Sounds good Damo, think i'll have to give that a go...


----------



## snaggy (Nov 10, 2009)

I did exactly as Damo. works well.
I dont mind mixing all different gulps together but keep the regular plastics away. Mate chucked a couple red plastics in with his gulps and next trip all his gulps were red.
After a while the juice level will go down a bit, just at a bit of water to keep em covered.


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

I don't know about the big tubs, but I'm pretty convinced that the ziploks of gulps are more expensive than using HB's for our type of fishing Con.
I fish pretty heavy, currently running 30lb braid onto 50lb leader and I rarely lose a HB on that setup. Jigheads rust out real quick, even if you wash them afterwards I find and SP's either get chomped or just "wear out" after a while.
What I do think they are good for is deep water, drifting for flathead or casting into real tiger country.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Junglefisher said:


> I don't know about the big tubs, but I'm pretty convinced that the ziploks of gulps are more expensive than using HB's for our type of fishing Con.
> I fish pretty heavy, currently running 30lb braid onto 50lb leader and I rarely lose a HB on that setup. Jigheads rust out real quick, even if you wash them afterwards I find and SP's either get chomped or just "wear out" after a while.
> What I do think they are good for is deep water, drifting for flathead or casting into real tiger country.


Yeah, my gut feel says the same. I fish with exactly the weights you've mentioned and a good hb lasts a long time providing it's kept away from timber and monsters that live too close to it.

My jigheads don't last long enough to rust and I think the fact that the fish invariably take enough of the lure into its mouth so that the teeth/lips contact the leader......

As for flatties/bream and dropping a lure down deep, I agree totally with sps being very well suited to that sort of fishing.


----------



## FishinDan (Jul 3, 2006)

When using plastics in Townsville, I found using ones like SnapBacks, Zman, etc where more economical. You wouldn't be replacing it every other cast.

Having said that, I also used a hell of a lot of Squidgy Paddle Tails in the white colour with red dots, and caught bucket loads of Barra on them.

In seriously snaggy country though, worm hooks with a small sinker & rig the plastic weedless all the way!!! Slightly lower hookup rate, but you got your plastic back!


----------

